

College or self-study? Is a good school important? - macalistair

Long story short:<p>* I am 20 years old.<p>* I live in a developing country.<p>* I&#x27;ve spent three years in a crappy college (private).<p>* I have a good job as a programmer at a nice startup.<p>* I have the chance to leave my actual college and enroll at the best university in my country (It is free and SO MUCH HARDER).<p>* I wish I had a better background in mathematics and algebra. I&#x27;m awful :(<p>* I actually love and enjoy programming.<p>My heart says to leave the crappy college and enroll in a better school (although I will struggle a lot with the difficulty) but my brain says &#x27;go finish your studies and bore yourself to death doing UML stuff in the easy school&#x27;.<p>Any thoughts?
======
codytruscott
Goto the best school in your country.

